# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojenje preko godine dana bolesno?

## Laura83

Pozdrav!
Mali mi ima 15 mjeseci, bili smo kod pedijatrice, mijenja je doktorica na zamjeni.
Ima temperaturu 39, kašlje, šmrče...Bolestan je. Kako već par dana slabo jede i želi samo sisati,
kod doktorice mi je stavljao ruku u majicu tražeći sisu, na što je doktorica rekla da to nije normalno
i da kad mislim prestati jer mi je krajnje vrijeme. Rekla sam da ne planiram prestati, na što je odgovorila da
moram jer dojenje nakon godine dana ostavlja na djetetu velike socijalne i psihičke posljedice i traume, kad sam
pitala koje to, rekla je da se neće družiti s drugom djecom jer će misliti stalno na dojenje, do toga da je već
ovisan o dojenju i da nije dobro da je tako mali već ovisnik, i da sam ga ja napravila takvim jer ga dojim zbog sebe
a ne zbog njega?! Taj posjet doktorici ostavio mi je veliku gorčinu i pitanja mi se stalno vrte po glavi...Pa sam vas
htjela pitati, da li postoje neke znanstvene studije o tome da je dojenje nakon godine dana toliko štetno?  :Sad:

----------


## martinaP

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6230-Pr...%BEu-psiholozi

Možda ti pomogne. Mislim da je doktorica ta koja ima problem, a ne ti  :Love: .

----------


## crnka84

Moj nakon 32 mjeseca dojenja jadničak sav istraumatiziran  :Laughing:  Kakvi idioti od ljudi rade na takvim funkcijama, nevjerojatno  :Nope:

----------


## broculla

Ja sam svog sina prestala dojiti s 14 mjeseci jer su mi svašta natrubili  :Evil or Very Mad: 
o opasnostima produženog dojenja kod muške djece. 
Da mi je sadašnja pamet... Kćeri su imale sreće.

----------


## Tiziana

Nevjerojatno!
Gle, dojila sam 3 godine pune, tocnije 2 g i 11 mj, i sve ove budalastine koje ti je ispricala doktorica u iskustvu mog dojenja su bile suprotne. A pogotovo kod 
Osobno, ne bih mogla nakon tih rijeci zadrzati karton kod takve osobe.

----------


## Tiziana

Ah, tek sad vidim da je na zamjeni. Tim bolje.
Samo ti doji pogotovo sad dok je bolestan nema bolje stvari i bar se ne moras pitati hoce li dehidrirati od temperature.
Znanstvene studije postoje nebrojene, govore upravo suprotno

----------


## anasti

Dojenje može izgledati bolesno samo onome tko je sam perverzan, mislim ok, razumijem da to ne moze razumjeti netko tko sam nije dojio poslije godine. Ali u ovom slučaju je riječ o doktorici kojoj je to struka, njena je sramota. I ružno je da se liječnici uopće toliko razlikuju po tom pitanju. Znanje se nadograđuje kroz cijeli život, a pogotovo za medicinsku struku je mogu reć životno važno da bude u toku! Malo ju pitaj jel cula kad za SZO i njihove smjernice o dojenju!  Ja dojim svoga J već 15mjeseci i nece tako skoro stati. Dijete zdravo, stabilno,sretno i zadovoljno. Samo tako nastavi!  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

A logike! Ono do godine dana ne ostavlja posljedice, a čim prođe rođendan, posljedice su cijeloživotne. Osoba koja je to rekla trebala bi se zapitati o svom mozgu.

Dok god je i tebi i bebi dojenje dobro, samo doji. Nekad se mora prekinuti radi maminog posla, nekad bolesti, nekad beba više neće, nekad mama više ne može, sve su to dobri razlozi za prestanak dojenja, ali razlog da je dojenje "bolesno" nije nikakav razlog da se prekine.

Ako te jako smetaju ružni komentari riješiš problem tako da nikome ne govoriš da dojiš. Ako dijete uhvati majicu, kažeš da mu je ostala navika. Tako sam ja.
Imam već veliku djecu i ne vidim da imaju ikakve posljedice dojenja, samostalni su, sigurni u sebe, zdravi, pametni, a kad se već hvalim  :Smile:  i lijepi. 

Samo ti doji. I znanstveno je dokazano da je do dvije godine dojenje zdravo za bebu, a možda i dulje. A za grudi mamine isto nema posljedica, a da i ima ima push-up  :Wink:

----------


## giussepe

Pratit cu temu jer moj ima devet i pol i okolina je vec pocela s komentarima "a kad ga mislis prestat dojit?!"

----------


## Mojca

Zato imamo dva uha... 
I meni svaša trube... ja se samo smješkam i kažem za WHO preporuča dojenje do dvije godine, pa pretežno zašute.  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

starija je dojila pune tri godine, zadnji podoj je bio na treci rodjendan, 
sama je prestala.
valjda joj se dogodio onaj klik u glavi koji se dogadja kod lijecenih ovisnika  :Raspa:

----------


## giussepe

:Laughing:

----------


## giussepe

Leonisa nesto mi krivo ošlo, uglavnom smješno mi ovo s klikom u glavi
 :Smile:

----------


## giussepe

> Zato imamo dva uha... 
> I meni svaša trube... ja se samo smješkam i kažem za WHO preporuča dojenje do dvije godine, pa pretežno zašute.


I ja tako - pa onda krenu kako je to bolesno - da dijete zvace meso i cicu.
Mislim za sada imam "srecu" jer uglavnom odbija dohranu pa sva sreca da sise!

----------


## Deaedi

Zašto se može reći da dijete ovisno o dudi, a za dojenje je taj pridjev automatski u negativnom kontekstu?

----------


## martinaP

Pa sa godinu dana baš neću reći ni da je ovisno o dudi u neg. kontekstu (drugo je kad vidim 3-4-5 godišnjake s dudom, ali tu mi je negdje teoretska granica i s dojenjem, mislim prije 3  :Smile: )

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Pa ovisnik je o dojenju, naravno da je, ako mu je to hrana i utjeha, svakodnevna (zdrava) navika, što ne bi bio?Što se tiče onog dijela doktora koji se meću u sve i svašta iako uopće nisu u sve upućeni, trebalo bi im nekako posvijestiti da su davno, i to jako davno,prošla vremena kad su liječnik, svećenik i učitelj bili jedini pismeni u selu pa su mogli seljacima prodati ama baš svaku pamet, i što jest i što nije istina.

----------


## leonisa

pa duda varalica je fake, pa ako vec trebas biti ovisan, budi o pravoj stvari, ne kopiji  :Grin: 

salu na stranu, potreba i ovisnost nisu isto, zar ne?
dijete od 2g koje ima dudu i duda je u odredjenim prilikama ili dijete od 2 koje jos uvijek doji u odredjenim prilikama nisu isto kao kad to isto dijete ne vadi dudu osim kad jede ili se ne skida sa sise jednako kao novorodjence koje ima skok u razvoju i navlaci mlijeko.

ali reci da ce postat ovisno samim time jer ima potrebu (i potrebu zadovoljava) je za facepalm, zar ne?

mislim i ja imam potrebu pogledati dobar film, al me to ne cini ovisnikom. no ako gledam 4 filma dnevno, cini  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Imam i j apotrebu pogledati dobar film pa mi mala cicoljupka ne da.  :Grin:  
 :facepalm:

----------


## leonisa

gledajte skupa :D

----------


## lidać2

moja ce skoro tri god i jos ciki...

u okolini mi nitko nista ne govori (valjda zato sto sam bila "pametna" i s prvom svima govorila sto ih ide ako su nesto "prigovorili"...

----------


## fingertips

Moran se prestati cuditi ovakvim stvarima, jer cu poludit! Pa ja svaki dan cujem ili procitam nesto negativno o dojenju da je to postalo nenormalno! Srecom, na mene ima kontra efekt, pa me samo tjera naprijed da Sta duze dojim! 
A da ne govorim koliko sam okruzena ljudima Koji mi kazu: Ah lako tebi dojit,ti imas velike grudi pa ti stane puno mlijeka!"
Ono,wtf????!!!  :cupakosu:

----------


## vertex

Evo, kao mali prilog dobroj statistici, bila sam s M. (koja još sisa, uglavnom dvaput dnevno) kod neuropedijatrice zbog strabizma. Prva rečenica nalaza je "Kontakt i socijalizacija izvrsni za dob".

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Djeca nisu ovisna ni o dudi ni o dojenju nego imaju potrebu za dojenjem i sisanjem. To je vec toliko poznato da se mozemo jedino zgroziti na zgrazanje nad zgrazanjem. Ako se vec zgrazamo, jelte.

----------


## Tiziana

U jednom hrvatskom gradu postoji pedijatrica koja je mene oko drugog djetetovog rodjendana uvjeravala da se dijete nece skinuti iz pelene dok god doji i to zato jer se ono spremno odvojiti od govanceta i s ljubavlju ga mami servirati u tutici tek kad nicim vise nije vezano s majkom.
Pa si vi mislite eto! A Kae sa svojim traktatom o govancetu ni ne sluti koje je duboke misli dotaknula!

----------


## marta

Moram dat maloj da procita Tizianin post. Mozda prestane dojit po noci jerbo pelene je davno ostavila.

----------


## Mojca

> U jednom hrvatskom gradu postoji pedijatrica koja je mene oko drugog djetetovog rodjendana uvjeravala da se dijete n*ece skinuti iz pelene dok god doji* i to zato jer se ono spremno odvojiti od govanceta i s ljubavlju ga mami servirati u tutici tek kad nicim vise nije vezano s majkom.


Ne znam koji dio ove rečenice mi je sumanutiji!

----------


## laumi

žalosno, žalosno.
osobe koje bi trebale raspolagati točnim informacijama o dojenju izvaljuju ovakve gluposti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne postoje nikakve studije o stetnosti dojenja. Ja ne znam tko je toj doktorici dao dozvolu za rad. SZO i uncef preporucaju dojenje prve 2 godine i duze ako mama i dijete to zele. MIslim da dojenjem samo cinite najbolje za svoje dijete. Ako ne zeli jesti, a zeli biti na prsima, super! Niti ce dehidrirati, niti ostati gladan, sto bi se sigurno dogodilo da nije na dojci.
Sad cu biti malo bezobrazna, ali, mozda doticna lijecnica nije dovoljno dugo, ili uopce bila dojena, pa joj je to ostavilo emocionalne traume, pa se radi toga tako ponijela  :Razz:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Potpisujem! Isto bih zeljela napomenuti da je Svedska zemlja sa u kojoj je produzeno dojenje ne samo normalno, nego i jako cesta pojava. A kad smo kod svedjana, njihove kulture, ekonomske stuacije, ljepote, zdravlja, pameti, mozemo se samo zapitati, je li dojenje imalo ikakvog udjela u svemu tome?





> A logike! Ono do godine dana ne ostavlja posljedice, a čim prođe rođendan, posljedice su cijeloživotne. Osoba koja je to rekla trebala bi se zapitati o svom mozgu.
> 
> Dok god je i tebi i bebi dojenje dobro, samo doji. Nekad se mora prekinuti radi maminog posla, nekad bolesti, nekad beba više neće, nekad mama više ne može, sve su to dobri razlozi za prestanak dojenja, ali razlog da je dojenje "bolesno" nije nikakav razlog da se prekine.
> 
> Ako te jako smetaju ružni komentari riješiš problem tako da nikome ne govoriš da dojiš. Ako dijete uhvati majicu, kažeš da mu je ostala navika. Tako sam ja.
> Imam već veliku djecu i ne vidim da imaju ikakve posljedice dojenja, samostalni su, sigurni u sebe, zdravi, pametni, a kad se već hvalim  i lijepi. 
> 
> Samo ti doji. I znanstveno je dokazano da je do dvije godine dojenje zdravo za bebu, a možda i dulje. A za grudi mamine isto nema posljedica, a da i ima ima push-up

----------


## Yummy_mummy

To nikad nisam kuzila sa velikim cicama i puno mlijeka. Mislim da je puno teze dojiti sa velikim prsima. Barem je meni tako. Treba tu ciku staviti u usta  :Smile: 




> Moran se prestati cuditi ovakvim stvarima, jer cu poludit! Pa ja svaki dan cujem ili procitam nesto negativno o dojenju da je to postalo nenormalno! Srecom, na mene ima kontra efekt, pa me samo tjera naprijed da Sta duze dojim! 
> A da ne govorim koliko sam okruzena ljudima Koji mi kazu: Ah lako tebi dojit,ti imas velike grudi pa ti stane puno mlijeka!"
> Ono,wtf????!!!

----------


## anasti

> Pa ovisnik je o dojenju, naravno da je, ako mu je to hrana i utjeha, svakodnevna (zdrava) navika, što ne bi bio?Što se tiče onog dijela doktora koji se meću u sve i svašta iako uopće nisu u sve upućeni, trebalo bi im nekako posvijestiti da su davno, i to jako davno,prošla vremena kad su liječnik, svećenik i učitelj bili jedini pismeni u selu pa su mogli seljacima prodati ama baš svaku pamet, i što jest i što nije istina.


potpisujem! Mene je strah i pomisliti što bi bilo s našim dojenjem da nije bilo Rode! Srećom imamo pedicu koja apsolutno podržava dojenje, i to produženo! Ali sam zato bila iznenađena neznanjem i izjavama patronažne, ne znam dal je uopće svjesna koliku odgovornost ima i koliko utjecaja može imati na mlade mame.  Zato kažem, hvala Bogu internetu i Rodi!

----------


## fingertips

Zivila Roda!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## palčica

Ona je očito ovisna da priča gluposti. Da nije to naša pedijatrica?  :Laughing:  Moja je nama rekla da će očito biti mamina maza jer sam ga uzela u naručje i tješila kad je imao 3 mj. i neutješno plakao kod nje, stalno navija da ga hranim adaptiranim. A i ja bome mislim da se izdajam koliko god dugo bude bilo mlijeka i potrošač bude zainteresiran.

----------


## kljucic

ajme, ajme, ajme....
fala Bogu da je samo na zamjeni
a okolinu sam srezala u korjenu, još sa D.
i baš namjerno mu dam da doji kad krenu komentari tipa "pa ti si već velik, šta će tebi cica..."
i pomalo egzibicionistički ju izbacujem baš za inat

----------


## Kikica1

Vec sam negdje napisala da mi je ginekologica rekla da ce mi mali bit drogeras jer je dojio sa 15 mjeseci. Njega sam dojila do 2 godine i ja sam ga odbila jer smo zeljeli ici na drugo dijete. Drugi ima 14 mjeseci i isto ne pokazuje gubitak interesa. Cula sam od hrpe ljudi te neke negativne komentare tipa da ce biti psihicki poremeceni, da ce biti vezani za mamu i slicno. Stariji bas i nije nesto bio asocijalan i nezainteresiran za igru dok je dojio, dapace, primjetila sam da je prestankom dojenja (na koji on nije bio spreman) nekako postao povuceniji, zatvoreniji i puno mi se vise drzao "skuta" nego dok je dojio.
Znam dvoje odraslih ljudi koje su mame dojile 3 i 4 godine i cine mi se bas ok, otvoreni, optimisticni, drustveni....

----------


## mikka

> gledajte skupa :D


da, stavi nju na sisu a ti gledaj film  :Grin: 

ja ne znam, moja srednja je dojila do 4,5 godine i socijalizirana je u toj mjeri da se zapricava sa svim ljudima iz kvarta, nemrem s njom nikam ici jer izgubi po sat vremena na cakulanje  :lool: 

najstariji je dojio do 3, a on je sramezljiv, mozda sam ga trebala duze dojiti da bude normalan  :Grin: 

ja bi za takve izjave napravila znanstveno istrazivanje koliko ti ljudi doista imaju mozga u glavi. suludo mi je skroz da skolovana osoba moze izjaviti takvu nebulozu

----------


## pituljica

Nije me dirnulo ali mi je ipak bilo jako ružno čuti kad sam bila na pregledu grudi ove godine "skidajte *to*" kad sam napomenula da još dojimo a maleni će 2 godine. Uslijedio je traktat o psihološkim posljedicama dojenja muškog djeteta, blat, truć ... ali naziv "to" za dijete me zablenuo.

----------


## Mojca

> da, stavi nju na sisu a ti gledaj film


Moš mislit što bi tad cicala!

 :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

> starija je dojila pune tri godine, zadnji podoj je bio na treci rodjendan, 
> sama je prestala.
> valjda joj se dogodio onaj klik u glavi koji se dogadja kod lijecenih ovisnika


 :Laughing:

----------


## mravak

Drage moje, uživajte u dojenju koliko god dijete hoće i da vama se stvara prevelik pristisak.... ne slušajte druge....

----------


## Sanja :)

Moj ima 14mj,isto gura ruku i vice njamm,njammm! Sreca pa uza obitelj to gleda sa pozitivom! Fakat je friki ta pedica,al priznam da na prvu citajuci post, sam izbuljila oci i u glavi proslo aaa pa i mi dojimo! Sreca da je na zamjeni i da bu brzo bye,bye  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

mozete li mi poslati na pp imena tih doktorica? ne bi im nista radili LOL ali bi im poslali poziv na nasu mlijecnu konferenciju sa svim dojecim materijalima
(mislim, saljemo i inace, ali bi se oko tvrdih oraha trebali posebno i potruditi)

----------


## andiko

> Moš mislit što bi tad cicala!


sta inace radis kad cica? ja nisam nis drugo radila nego zujala u telku...ak smo bili doma  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

> sta inace radis kad cica? ja nisam nis drugo radila nego zujala u telku...ak smo bili doma


Ništa. Gledam nju.  :Smile: 
TV ne gledam dok je ona budna.

----------


## Tiziana

> mozete li mi poslati na pp imena tih doktorica? ne bi im nista radili LOL ali bi im poslali poziv na nasu mlijecnu konferenciju sa svim dojecim materijalima
> (mislim, saljemo i inace, ali bi se oko tvrdih oraha trebali posebno i potruditi)


Poslala.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ja ne znam, moja srednja je dojila do 4,5 godine i socijalizirana je u toj mjeri da se zapricava sa svim ljudima iz kvarta, nemrem s njom nikam ici jer izgubi po sat vremena na cakulanje


 potvrđujem točnost napisanog:susjeda:  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

> mozete li mi poslati na pp imena tih doktorica?* ne bi im nista radili LOL* ali bi im poslali poziv na nasu mlijecnu konferenciju sa svim dojecim materijalima
> (mislim, saljemo i inace, ali bi se oko tvrdih oraha trebali posebno i potruditi)


 :Laughing: 

meni se setra kod ginica zgrazavala i govorila koliko mi je tijelo u hormonalnom disbalansu i da to nije normalno za tijelo.

neupuceni su mislili da dijete od 1-2-3g visi non stop na sisi i ne jede nista drugo.
koliko sam takvih komentara pak cula, i od pedagoga, med. djelatnika, da sam radila listu cijela RMK ti ne bi bila dovoljna :D

----------


## leonisa

> Ništa. Gledam nju. 
> TV ne gledam dok je ona budna.


moja starija je mogla sisati dok sam ja bilo sta radila.
provodila sam sate online i pregledala brdo serija.
mladja mi ne dopusta ni da imam mobitel njoj iza ledja.
iako ga ne vidi, ko da osjeti cim se fokusiram na nesto drugo.
ne mogu ni fejzbuciti dok dojim.  :Grin: 

ok, i njeni podoji ne traju duze od 5min.
pa i ja zujim, gledam u nju, strop (ovisno o pozi).
po noci grizem nokte.  :lool: 
toga sam svjesna tek kad se ujutro probudim i vidim prste  :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Nije me dirnulo ali mi je ipak bilo jako ružno čuti kad sam bila na pregledu grudi ove godine "skidajte *to*" kad sam napomenula da još dojimo a maleni će 2 godine. Uslijedio je traktat o psihološkim posljedicama dojenja muškog djeteta, blat, truć ... ali naziv "to" za dijete me zablenuo.


Nisam psiholog, tako da ne znam o psihickim poremecajima vezanim uz dojenje, ali, kad hodam ulicom, pa mi neka seljacina dobaci nesto tipa: vidi sise! aaaa! mislim, tesko mi je zamisliti da je taj ikada bio dojen, jer mu ona primarna zelja za zanskim prsima nikad nije zadovoljena ocito. Jako mi je tesko povjerovati da bi se ikad osoba koja je bila dojena ponasala tako. Mozda zato sto ljudi koji su bili dojeni zenske grudi povezuju sa hranom, toplinom, utijehom i ljubavi. Intimom...
Bilo bi zanimljivo kad bi netko napravio kakvo istrazivanje vezano uz to....

----------


## Trina

Meni stvarno nije jasno di vi nalazite sve te ljude, ja imam osjećaj da ovi doktori podržavaju dojenje do škole valjda-od ginekologa pa do školske..sve neki prodojeći. Nikad nisam čula nešto takvo kao što vi pričate (osim kad sam s malim bila u bolnici, imao je 10 mjeseci i sestra je rekla da je prevelik za dojenje, na što sam je ja odhebala stručno)

----------


## ivarica

> Poslala.



hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kriks

priznati da sam u drugom životu, a to je onaj dio života prije stavljanja mališana na siku, bila jedna od onih koja je bila za dojenje, ali do neke razumne granice (čitaj godinu dana) jer sam bila mlada, zelena i u nikakvom kontaktu s ikim tko je dugo dojio dijete ili ga trenutno doji. 
onda je došao blaženi trenutak i sad ne mogu zamisliti da ga ne dojim do daljnjega, iako je Roda super, moram reći da ona nije odigrala presudnu ulogu, tj. ikakvu ulogu u mojoj odluci da dojim dok ide. nekako sam si zabrijala u glavi da ću dojiti dok on ne odluči da je prerastao sisanje :D sad je mali sisofil i neka je, prava je mala maza, kad vidi siku široko otvori usta, namjesti ručice i sprema se za hvat. u majicu je počeo zavirivati s nepunih osam mjeseci, prvo meni, a zatim svima okolo  :Smile:  
sad sam mišljenja da djeca sama odluče kad im je dosta jer su oni jednostavno pametniji i mudriji od nas i ne zamaraju se što osobe oko njih govore. 
jedina osoba koja se možda pridonijela mom 'opsjednutom' dojenju je svekrva koja je ljubomorna baba koja svoju djecu nije dojila i valjda je htjela da mali ne bude toliko vezan za mene, i doslovno i metaforički, pa je prvih mjesec dana njegovog života samo mljela kako je on gladan i da mu dam adaptirano.. mislim da je sada sa svakom riječi adaptirano dodala jedan mjesec više dojenja  :Smile:  hvala joj na tome  :Smile: 

cure svaka čast na 'produženom' dojenju! prije nisam to shvaćala, ali sada shvaćam i svakome pričam kako je to divan osjećaj.

----------


## Rivendell

Jao, meni je isto svekrva jedina koja zvoca o dojenju, i to od prvog dana. Kako ona MM nije dojila nego 2-3 mjeseca, da nije poludila da je netko navlaci okolo... Tako da sam od pocetka znala da ce imati misljenje kad nastavimo dojiti. Par puta je pokusala s pitanjima da do kada ja mislim njega tako..? Samo sam je ignorirala i okrenula pricu jer mi se ne da raspravljati. 
Srecom, nisam imala negativnih komentara, srecom se druzim s normalnim ljudima, a kako ih vecina ni nema djecu rijetko i dodjemo na tu temu.
Jedini komentar sam imala ovo ljeto kad sam sjela s jednom frendicom na pice i nakon jednog piva rekla da ne smijem vise jer dojim (M je tada imao 10 mjeseci), a ova pocela kako to nije zdravo za psihu djeteta, a POSEBNO za musku djecu, da je ona svoju curu par mjeseci dojila...
Jedini "glupast" komentar od strane medicinskog osoblja smo dozivjeli prije nekoliko mjeseci u bolnici kad je imao visoku temperaturu, zavrsio na infuziji i sestri se svakih par sati morao podnositi izvjestaj koliko je caja popio. Kako je stalno visio na meni, ja se nisam uzrujavala sto mlo pije na sto je ona rekla da ga moram forsirati jer mlijeko nije tekucina vec hrana  :Confused: 
Pedijatrici nista ne govorimo, niti je pitala. Nakon sto je izjavila da smo joj mi prvi i jedini necjepise, vjerojatno bi nas nakon ovog proglasila ludima  :Laughing:

----------


## Rivendell

Zaboravila sam napisati da me za te ljude zapravo boli briga, najvise mi smeta kad MM tu i tamo kaze da bih trebala prestati, potaknut komentrima njegove mame, neke rodbine i prijatelja.
Na srecu, djeca svih prijatelja su dojila dugo, skoro do 2 god, isto tako i mali od njegovog brata, tako da me je do sada stvarno podrzavao, ali je povukao neku psiholosku granicu na max 2 god i kako se taj datum blizi malo me poceo zivcirati...

----------


## maja33

Evo moje muško djete je dojilo skoro tri godine i sve je u redu sa njegovim psihičkim zdrvljem (za sad )  :Smile:   Ja bi dolazila s posla, njih dvoje bi me dočekalo na vratima, djevojčica bi vikala ."mama što si mi donijela?" a dječak :"ciceeee!!!!" i pružao obje ruke dok se ne bi ugnjezdio u mom zagrljaju.  
Jedna doktorica mi je jednom komentirala da je to malo previše, ali sam se pravila da je ne čujem. MM je rekao da će mi za one novce koje smo uštedili na mlijeku, kupiti nove sise. (još nije)  :Laughing:   A okolina je već shvatila da me boli brig za njihovo mišljenje i da ja znam najbolje. Hahahaha!!!

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Dr. bih odnijela sve moguće materijale o dojenju.

Ja zbilja nisam naišla na negativne komentare ili ih ja tako ne doživljavam, nego kao posljedicu neinformiranosti.
 Možda mi se nitko ne usudi zucnuti jer me poznaju, a oni koji me ne znaju čim bi krenuli na moj pogled bi se zaustavili. :Laughing: 

Ne treba se zamarati. A glede ovisnosti i vezanosti pa neće mi dijete biti o komšiji ovisno, naravno da će biti na mene.

----------


## Rivendell

> A glede ovisnosti i vezanosti pa neće mi dijete biti o komšiji ovisno, naravno da će biti na mene.


Slazem se. Neki dan vodim malog u jaslice i nije se dao iz narucja, a kad ga MM vodi ide bez problema. Govori teta na to: ja ne znam sto se s tom djecom, sva redom vezana za mamu.  :Laughing:  A mislim se, nego za koga ce bit u toj dobi...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ja bi dolazila s posla, njih dvoje bi me dočekalo na vratima, djevojčica  bi vikala ."mama što si mi donijela?" a dječak :"ciceeee!!!!"


a moj 2-godišnjak koji itekako doji, kad se vratim s posla vrišti "ĆEVAPIIIII" i očajan je kad u vrećici nađe samo kruh.
pa sad, ja ne znam o čemu je on zapravo ovisan, prije će bit o ćevapima.

----------


## Lutonjica

i da, zaboravila sam reć, ne nosi više pelene.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam cula od par navrata od muskog roda da je nenormalno i bolesno kad ti dijete samo došeta do sise... :Undecided: 
u prevodu: to bi bilo to cim prohoda...

----------


## laumi

> a moj 2-godišnjak koji itekako doji, kad se vratim s posla vrišti "ĆEVAPIIIII" i očajan je kad u vrećici nađe samo kruh.
> pa sad, ja ne znam o čemu je on zapravo ovisan, prije će bit o ćevapima.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## laumi

> ja sam cula od par navrata od muskog roda da je nenormalno i bolesno kad ti dijete samo došeta do sise...
> u prevodu: to bi bilo to cim prohoda...


nda, to je rezervirano samo za tate  :Grin:

----------


## Chiara76

Moj sin je dojio samo 7.5 mj jer sam ja bila glupa i ne informirana i pala pod utjecaj okoline gdje su mi svi govorili da mu moram dati adaptirano jer mu je moje mlijeko preslabo pa zato puno plače. Kćer je sikila 23 mjeseca, prvih 9 mjeseci nije ništa drugo ni okusila. Isto su mi prigovarali da je to predugu, ali se nisam dala.
Danas mi sin ima 7 godina, otvoren je i voli društvo, a kćer 3.5 godine i jednako je otvorena i voli društvo tako da stvarno mislim da za sada niti jedno nema nekih trauma od dojenja.Doduše, kćer mi je prava mala umiljata mazica koja stalno pokazuje i izjavljuje ljubav, a sin je jako škrt u pokazivanju osjećaja. Po tome je on zakinut sa prekratkim dojenjem.

----------

